# اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية



## رجل المواقف (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اول تجربه لي في صناعة مروحة لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائيه 
المواصفات : الارتفاع 20 متر
طول ريشة المروحة : 5,5 متر
ملاحضه :لم يتم الانتهاء ومازالت تحت التجربه
ارجوا من الاخوه الاعضاء المشاركه لتبادل الخبرات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د حسين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بداية رائعة*

:75:أخي العزيز أهنئك على هذا الانجاز وهو خطوة جيدة وبالاتجاه الصحيح:75:
هذا القياس من المراوح يصلح لانتاج تيار مستمر في حدود 24 أ 48 فولط وبحاجة الى تخزين في بطاريات مناسبة حتى تتمكن من استعماله في كل الأوقات .
ومن البطاريات يمكنك أن تأخذ تيارا متناوبا مثال 220 فولط أو ثلاثي أطوار 380 فولط بالاعتماد على محولات (انفرتر ) مناسبة وهي متوفة بالاسواق وباستطاعات مختلفة ,
أما المراوح التي تراها في دول العالم فهي أكبر من هذه بست مرات ومجهزة بمنوبات لتوليد التيار المتناوب مباشرة ورغم ذلك لايمكن الاستفادة منها منفردة بسبب تغيرات الرياح لذلك فهي مربوطة بالشبكة العامة للدولة ومجهزة بعداد قدرة كهربائية يتم المحاسبة بين الاطراف على أساسه وهي مشاريع استثمارية ناجحة حيث أنه عند سرعة رياح 10 م بالثانية تعطي 1 ميغا واط .
أكرر تهنئتي لك ولمزيد من التقدم والتوفيق 
أرجو أن تزودنا بتفاصيل رقمية (ليس لنسرقها منك ولكن لنقدم لك ما نستطيع من نصائح وأفكار )
والله الموفق .............:56:


----------



## رجل المواقف (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي د حسين جزاك الله خير علي التفاعل الطيب والنصائح وشكرا

الفكره من المروحه ان توضع في المزرعه حيث توجد الرياح بشكل مستمر 

موصفات المروحه الارتفاع 20 متر طول ريش المروحه5/5 طاقة كهربائيه 12500watt
المروحه تعمل بدون تخزين بشكل مباشر والمروحه مزالة تحت التجربه قابله لتعديل والتطوير ونرجو من جميع من الاخوه الاعضاء المشاركه لتبادل الخبرات وشكرا


----------



## tanji12 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل رائع
اخي الكريم هل يمكن ضخ المياه من البئر بعمق 40 متر من هده المروحة
وكم تكلفتها وشكرا


----------



## رجل المواقف (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حياك الله اخي الكريم بخصوص سؤال عن ضخ المياه بعمق 40 متر انا اسمع بوجود مراوحه تصنع في سوريا لضخ المياه ومن اعماق اكثر من 40 متر اما المروحه هذي فهي لكهرباء 

بخصوص السعر معقول علي مااسمع


----------



## د حسين (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على التجاوب*

أكرر تهنئتي وتشجيعي لك
أرجو أن تبين شكل الطاقة المباشرة ولايكفي أن تذكر الوات(الاستطاعة ) بل يهمني التواتر (هرتز ) اذا كان التيار متناوب وكذلك التوتر ( الفولط ) وآلية التنظيم ( للتواتر حيث يتعلق بسرعة الدوران والفولط يتعلق بالتصميم ) وكلاهما يحتاج الى تنظيم ..... وللحديث بقية وشكرا


----------



## tanji12 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

> *حياك الله اخي الكريم بخصوص سؤال عن ضخ المياه بعمق 40 متر انا اسمع بوجود مراوحه تصنع في سوريا لضخ المياه ومن اعماق اكثر من 40 متر اما المروحه هذي فهي لكهرباء
> 
> بخصوص السعر معقول علي مااسمع*


شكرا اخي الكريم
انا لدي هدا النوع لضخ المياه من البئر





وهي تشتغل على الكهرباء 2000 وات 220 فولت


----------



## رجل المواقف (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز د حسن يوجد منظم ومثبت السرعة علي ان لاتزيد عن 1500 درورة في الدقيقه ويوجد منظم للكهرباء بحيث تخرج 220 ومازال العمل تحت التجربه ويوجد تعديل في العمل ونحن ما نستغني من خبرتك ومشورتك واسف علي التاخر بالرد


----------



## فاتح مجد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله
في الحقيقة لقد قمت بتجربة مشابهة لتجربكة أخي الكريم ولكني استخدمت مباشرة حمل أومي لغاية تسخين المياه
وانا الان بانتظار الشتاء لأرى المردود


----------



## saifalshalchy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ماهو المولد المستخدم؟


----------



## saifalshalchy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ماهو المولد المستخدم؟


----------



## سنان محمود (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اشد على يديك وامنيات بالتوفيق بمسعاك, عندي سؤال لو سمحت , هل قمت بتصنيع المروحة ام هي جاهزة ؟
فكرة استخدام البطاريات ضرورية لتخزين الطاقة المولدة لذا لابد لك من استخدام مولد تيار مستمر لتقليل الجسائ في الطاقة من خلال تحويل من متناوب الى مستمرعند استخدام مولد تيار متناوب 
بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ tanji12 : يمكن ايضا ببعض التحوير استخدم الطاقةالحركية مباشرة من المروحة لتحريك مضخة مكبسية 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

10x


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا العمل الرائع..

ارجوا من الاخوة مساعدتي فجزء من مشروعي هو عل مبدأ هذه المروحة ..

وارجوا اعطائي معلومات كافية عن كيفية تصنيعها وبالاخص الريش ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر والدعاء


----------



## رجل المواقف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بخصوص صناعة ريش المروحه هي من الفيبرجلاس 

اخي انا من قام بصناعة المروحه ومازالت لم تعمل بشكل الصحيح تحت التجربه

واسف علي التاخر في الرد وذلك بسبب الظروف

اخواني مازالت المروحه لم تعمل بشكل الصحيح ارجو من جميع الاخوه من لديه خبره في هذا المجال ان لايبخل علينا وشكرا


----------



## محمد عصام أحمد عيس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

من المعروف يا اخ سيف أن ماكينة مولدات الرياح من النوع الحثى (induction machine) وذلك حتى تستطيع توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عند أى سرعة ما عدا السرعة الحرجة حيث إذا انخفضت السرعة عن هذه القيمة سيتوقف المولد عن توليد الكهرباء طبقا لمنحنى العزم مع السرعة لماكينات الحثية


----------



## محمد عصام أحمد عيس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أهنئك على هذا العمل والإنجاز الرائع ونتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح


----------



## م.نبيل الذيابي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*أهنئك على هذا العمل والإنجاز الرائع ونتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح*
انا اريد البدايه في مشروع نفس مشروعك
واتمنى منك و من الاخوان مساعدتي
واتمنى من عنده خبره قوويه في هذا الموضوع 
ان يحاول شرحه بالتفصيل و بإسهل طريقه ممكنه
وشكرا​


----------



## naseb (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما 
ان ابحث من مدة عن التكلفة للمروحة الهوائية بشكل معقول علما انه في مزرعتي الهواء لايتوقف الا ايام قليلة في الصيف هل من تفصيل عن المروحه والمولدات والمدخرات يشكل اوسع ولك مني فائق الاحترام.


----------



## ضياء الدين نشات (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله جهودك والى الامام*

بارك الله جهودك والى الامام


----------



## anisse (7 أكتوبر 2010)

برك الله فيك يا اخي 
فقط اريد ان الفت انتباه اخي الفاضل التركيز اكثر على المروحة, حتى نستطيع ان نحملها مولدات مختلفة دات تيار مستمر او متناوب ,
و ارجو منك اخى ان تعطينا رسما عن المروحة و لو بيد مرفوعة حتى يمكننا المشاركة افظل , والافادة وكدالك الاستفادة 
شكرا اخى و بالتوفيق


----------



## بيبرس العراق (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا اتحتاج ان تصنعها من الفيبر اكلاس تكون خفيفة الوزن ونفس الوقت قويه انا حاضر للمساعده 
لدي خبره كبيره في الفيبر اكلاس وبامكاني ان اصنع المروحه من الفيبر اكلاس
للتواصل اميلي 
[email protected]


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشالله كتيير حلو


----------



## أبوصليح (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد طيب وهمه تناطح السماء
أسال الله لك التوفيق
ولكن اريد ان اسال عن ثمن المولد الذي استخدمتة؟؟
وانت نقول ان النظام لال يعمل بشكل صحيح هل يوجد انتاج للطاقة حاليا أم انه لم يتم انتاج اي شي؟؟؟


اكرر لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## toufikrabahi79 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*مساعدة*

الرجاء كيف أستطيق صنع مروحة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية إذا كان في الإمكان تزويدي بالمخططات اللازمة


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عمل كثير رائع وارجوا بعد التجربه ان تجيب على اسئله الاخوه وشكرا
حتى نستفيد من المعلومه ولو انى فى مكان لاتصلح فيه طواحين الهواء
ابدا وشكرا للمره الثانيه


----------



## magd131 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 ديسمبر 2010)

toufikrabahi79 قال:


> الرجاء كيف أستطيق صنع مروحة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية إذا كان في الإمكان تزويدي بالمخططات اللازمة



فكرة توليد الطاقة من الرياح بسيطة جدا
تصنع مروحة كبيرة التي سيحركها الهواء ، وتضع على محورها المولد الموجود في السيارة - و ترفعها على عامود مرتفع مقابلة للرياح ، فتتحرك المروحة بواسطة الرياح وتقوم هي بتدوير المولد الذي يقوم بدوره بانتاج الكهرباء
تحياتي


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## olyan (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم فكرة رائعة وأنا قد كتبت موضوع في هذا المنتدى عن تجربتي مع مروحة الرياح والتي قمت بعملها وهي عبارة عن دينمو سيارة ومروحة ثلاثية صنعتها بنفسي كما هي موجودة في كثير من مقاطع اليوتيوب وعملت بشكل جيد ولكن تبقى معي مشكلة تقنية وهي أريد فصل التيار الكهربائي عن الدينمو تلقائياً عندما تكون سرعة الرياح خفيفة ولا تنتج كهرباء وعندما تزيد سرعة الرياح إلى السرعة التي يمكن للدينمو إنتاج الكهرباء يتم توصيل الكهرباء للدينمو بشكل تلقائي وللأسف لم أجد إجابة . ولا زلت أبحث عن الحل أحد الأخوة بالمنتدى قال بأنه يمكنني فعل ذلك ميكانيكياً ولكن للأسف لم يشرح كيف يمكنني ذلك !!


----------



## ana3rbe (13 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخ
olyan
دينمو السيارة افضل شي لهذا الغرض موجود عليه كتاوت يفصل عند شحن البطارية كفايتها 

وليس له اي دور على السرعة البطيئة

لا يعطي كهرباء ولا يأخذ كهرباء


----------



## ana3rbe (13 أغسطس 2011)

انا محتاج مساعدة يا اخ بيبرس 

اريد صناعة مروحة من الفيبر كلاس 

وقد اضفت ايميلك عندي


----------



## ana3rbe (13 أغسطس 2011)

لكن هناك سؤال مهم 

كم يجب ان تكون زاوية ميلان فراش المروحة 

هل 45 درجة ام 35 درجة ام غير ذلك


----------



## dlovano (13 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر للجميع
انا افضل المراوح ذات المحاور العمودية (داريوس) لعدة اسباب
اهمها التعامل مع الرياح من كل الاتجاهات فهي لا تحتاج لاي توجيه
وسهولة التحكم بدورانها العامودي من الناحية الميكانيكية وفي الاسفل
التصدي للعواصف وابطائها لوجود القوة المعاكسة من العنفة ففرق السرعتين العظمى والدنيا 
قليل وهذا يفيدنا كثيرا اثناء التحويل
يمكن اضافة اي شفرة على المحور العمودي حسب الطلب 
شو رايكم
واخيرا عندي صورة لا اعرف كيف اضعه فجعلته مرفقا وشكرا


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم افكار رائعه


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم في الحقيقة كل انجازاتكم جميلة ويا شباب انا طالب في المستوى الثاني قسم الهندسة الكهربائية اطلب منكم محاضرات فيديو في التوصيلات الكهربائية


----------



## اياد30 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخوان طنيب عليكو هل في احد فيكم من غزه ؟؟؟
في حد عمل المروحه الهوائيه وهل هي جاهزه انا مستعد اشتريها منه
ممكن ؟؟


----------



## abdmmr (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم..
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا العمل الرائع.. شكرا لكم ياشباب​


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

انا عندي الحل وهو كهربائي وليس بمعقد كثيرا لكن ما المشكلة لديك ولماذا تريد الفصل احتاج لتفاصيل اكثر منك


----------



## م/محمد عبد الحكيم (16 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

